# Body Work



## DallasSleeper (Jan 3, 2006)

Ok this is for the guys that work in the auto body repair industry. What would roughly be the cost of doing a spoiler delete and to remove and fill any holes where the pontiac logos are on the front and the rear of the vehicle? Just trying to see how affordable it would be.


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

Bring your checkbook..................:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DallasSleeper (Jan 3, 2006)

That is not encouraging


----------



## muthstryker (Jan 29, 2006)

dont get rid of yur spolier put a huge wing like the ricers have........to remvoe it shudnt be that much unless he charges you up the ass for labor.


----------



## DallasSleeper (Jan 3, 2006)

I thought I saw someone say a while back that it was around 450-500 for the spoiler delete. Just wanted to hear from the experts. It is to bad that we are stuck with it.


----------



## muthstryker (Jan 29, 2006)

lol well if i would of went to school to become body/paint guy i cud tell you


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

I'll give you the old one off of Radio, that way you too can have a grocery cart handle.:lol:


----------



## DallasSleeper (Jan 3, 2006)

GTODEALER said:


> I'll give you the old one off of Radio, that way you too can have a grocery cart handle.:lol:


Did you finally break down and put the xxl wing on radio?


----------



## DrFoster (Jan 23, 2006)

My dad, Brother, and I own a body shop (although I'm not there much because of work...) We'd do this for about $250.

It's pretty simple.


----------



## DallasSleeper (Jan 3, 2006)

$250 sounds like a really fair price.


----------



## Ironmancan (Feb 11, 2006)

Sounds like you'll be going under stealth mode. I pity the ricer:cheers


----------



## DallasSleeper (Jan 3, 2006)

with the car I just found, YEAH I pity them too. I will be flying to pick it up in a couple weeks, and it is already modded to over 500 RWHP. I just need to go undercover with it.


----------

